# CD/DVD drives wont show up



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

So my dad has lost all his CD/DVD drives in his computer. I cant get them to show up for nothing. They were working fine a few days ago then one just stopped showing up. By the time I went to see what was wrong, the other one started to do the same. I have tried different cables and different molex connectors along with different cables. One is an IDE and the other is a SATA. I swapped in two IDE DVD drives and those arent working either. Ive also tried uninstalling the Windows default driver for the drives and reinstalling them and it fails. 

Anyone have an idea?

System is:

AMD Opteron 165 @2.7GHz
OCZ 2GB DDR400
DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D
OCZ 600w PSU
BFG 8800GTS 640MB


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## wiak (Oct 14, 2008)

if BIOS detects the drives
try this
http://aumha.org/downloads/cdgone.zip


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

The text file doesnt tell me what exactly it does. It just goes on to explain how you should merge a registry file.


----------



## wiak (Oct 14, 2008)

yes run the .reg file
so it removes upper and lower filters on the dvd drives
this is the main reason why cd/dvd goes away, happends sometimes when you install dvd burning software, anydvd and such


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

Had a feeling thats what it did but just wanted to be on the safe side. 

Rebooting now to see.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

Gone one drive to show up but not the other.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do they show up in bios ? Sounds like failing mobo.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Do they show up in bios ? Sounds like failing mobo.



Both do yes.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Do they show up in bios ? Sounds like failing mobo.



I want opinions on his diagnosis. Cause I tend to agree!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 14, 2008)

search is your friend--

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71960&highlight=drive
http://www.theeldergeek.com/restore_missing_cd_or_dvd_drive.htm


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

niko084 said:


> search is your friend--
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71960&highlight=drive
> http://www.theeldergeek.com/restore_missing_cd_or_dvd_drive.htm



Ive done all those already.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 14, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive done all those already.



Try a different cable, check your jumpers, check each drive alone, and if possible check a different ide port.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 14, 2008)

Try uninstall , reboot , scan for new hardware...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Try a different cable, check your jumpers, check each drive alone, and if possible check a different ide port.



Yes, yes, no (not going to make much of a difference since Ive tried a SATA and IDE drive and im still not getting them), did.



francis511 said:


> Try uninstall , reboot , scan for new hardware...



I mentioned that I did that.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 15, 2008)

Are they showing up in the device manager?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Are they showing up in the device manager?



With a yellow " ! " at one point yeah. That was before I removed the upper and lower filters. However, now only the one DVD drive shows up (the now working one) but the burner does not. It is detected at POST so the BIOS recognizes it.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 15, 2008)

I know there is a goofy issue with Itunes, do you have that installed?

I would try to remove both the limit filters again, reboot and see if it works... :dunno

After that, I would be shooting for a repair install..


----------



## francis511 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tried updating intel inf drivers ?


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 15, 2008)

I do not know if this will help you, because I sped through the other responses and it seemed as if removing the filters did not help.

But, I will try to help you. I do not have access to my computer now, ironically a storm just came through and took out the power. I am writing this message with my phone. This has happened to me recently, and I just googled "vista not recognizing dvd drive" (it doesn't matter if you have vista or not.) I read that I was to go into regedit - LocalSystem - CurrentControlSet - Control - Class - (4D36E965-E325-14CE-BFC1-08002BE10318) and remove the upper and lower limits. 

I do not know if those are the correct numbers, but I hope so. It took me a while to write this, lucky I have a qwerty keyboard on my phone.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2008)

niko084 said:


> I know there is a goofy issue with Itunes, do you have that installed?
> 
> I would try to remove both the limit filters again, reboot and see if it works... :dunno
> 
> After that, I would be shooting for a repair install..



Dad doesnt even listen to music on his PC. 

Dad wont take kindly to reformating his PC. He gets pissed everytime I do for some stupid reason. 



francis511 said:


> Tried updating intel inf drivers ?



On an nVIDIA based board?



dcf-joe said:


> I do not know if this will help you, because I sped through the other responses and it seemed as if removing the filters did not help.
> 
> But, I will try to help you. I do not have access to my computer now, ironically a storm just came through and took out the power. I am writing this message with my phone. This has happened to me recently, and I just googled "vista not recognizing dvd drive" (it doesn't matter if you have vista or not.) I read that I was to go into regedit - LocalSystem - CurrentControlSet - Control - Class - (4D36E965-E325-14CE-BFC1-08002BE10318) and remove the upper and lower limits.
> 
> I do not know if those are the correct numbers, but I hope so. It took me a while to write this, lucky I have a qwerty keyboard on my phone.


Tried removing filters already. Only brought back one drive.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 15, 2008)

I didn't say format, I said run a repair installation.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

niko084 said:


> I didn't say format, I said run a repair installation.



That doesnt work either.

Just spent the last 6 hrs doing that. Vista repair is useless. I could have done 20 wipes in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Oct 16, 2008)

Have you tried this:

1) Power down computer.
2) Physically unplug the drives.
3) Power computer up fully.
4) Shut down computer.
5) Hook drives back up and power on.

Perhaps Vista will take it from there.......


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Have you tried this:
> 
> 1) Power down computer.
> 2) Physically unplug the drives.
> ...



No but I can try it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

So heres an odd one. After I did the repair install on the computer and re-activated Vista, I can no longer apply any type of wallpaper whether it be from online or within Windows. 

Anyone know how I can fix that?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So heres an odd one. After I did the repair install on the computer and re-activated Vista, I can no longer apply any type of wallpaper whether it be from online or within Windows.
> 
> Anyone know how I can fix that?



repair install is a total waste.  Why don't you just wipe out everything and redo your OS from scratch?


----------



## suraswami (Oct 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So heres an odd one. After I did the repair install on the computer and re-activated Vista, I can no longer apply any type of wallpaper whether it be from online or within Windows.
> 
> Anyone know how I can fix that?



And oh, how is your HDD connected?  Is it to the same IDE cable as the IDE Optical?

If its SATA optical, check what sata ports you defined as RAID if you use it and see if the optical is plugged into the one not defined as Raid.

If you are not using RAIDED HDDs then make the SATA option as IDE or SATA instead of RAID, that will help.  Has anything changed in the Bios?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2008)

suraswami said:


> repair install is a total waste.  Why don't you just wipe out everything and redo your OS from scratch?



Found that out the hard way. 



suraswami said:


> And oh, how is your HDD connected?  Is it to the same IDE cable as the IDE Optical?
> 
> If its SATA optical, check what sata ports you defined as RAID if you use it and see if the optical is plugged into the one not defined as Raid.
> 
> If you are not using RAIDED HDDs then make the SATA option as IDE or SATA instead of RAID, that will help.  Has anything changed in the Bios?



Never. 

Dont use RAID. 

I believe it said IDE when I was looking through the BIOS before. Dont see how a BIOS setting magically changes itself with no user intervention. 

I formatted the computer last night and reinstalled everything. Took about 4 or 5 hours to complete. DVD drive still didnt appear.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Found that out the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"DVD drive still didnt appear" WTF

Have you tried that drive in a diff board?

When a board is about to die, it sometimes resets random options, my MSI did before I replaced it.  

Hey are you OCing?  May be thats the culprit.  Go into bios and load defaults or just clear the cmos and redo the options in Bios.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2008)

suraswami said:


> "DVD drive still didnt appear" WTF
> 
> Have you tried that drive in a diff board?
> 
> ...



This looks like a job for http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73892!

At any rate. Yeah I am ocing the CPU. 1.8GHz to 2.7GHz. I could relax it back to stock. 

I hvae tried two known working IDE DVD drives and I only managed to get one to work by removing the upper and lower filters in the registry. The other DVD drive seems to lack the driver that the OS installs itself and I cant even try to install the driver now because it wont show up in device manager.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This looks like a job for http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73892!
> 
> At any rate. Yeah I am ocing the CPU. 1.8GHz to 2.7GHz. I could relax it back to stock.
> 
> I hvae tried two known working IDE DVD drives and I only managed to get one to work by removing the upper and lower filters in the registry. The other DVD drive seems to lack the driver that the OS installs itself and I cant even try to install the driver now because it wont show up in device manager.



I tried setting the BIOS to factory defaults and that didnt work either.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I tried setting the BIOS to factory defaults and that didnt work either.



death warning?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2008)

suraswami said:


> death warning?



Maybe...


----------

